# MSI GTX 780 Gaming 6 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 24, 2014)

MSI's new GTX 780 Gaming 6 GB doubles the available video RAM over the reference design, which just has 3 GB. With the latest titles requiring 3 GB VRAM minimum for textures at Ultra, this 6 GB card could help provide a performance advantage. We will investigate this claim by using our brand-new VGA test suite.

*Show full review*


----------



## apertotes (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Wi1zzard, a simple question. Why you don't add custom cards to the noise table like you do on the temps table?

And other than that, thanks a lot for your outstanding job on your reviews.


----------



## Ominence (Jun 26, 2014)

Just a general comment.

In my view, the extra VRAM mid/high-spec card SKUs need a minimum of 3k res, max IQ _and_ a 2nd card to show any potential benefit compared to their stock RAM versions. 1v1 these are like low/mid-spec cards with crazy 4GB RAM with crippled memory bandwidth.

The 'gimmick' has moved from lower/mid tier to mid/high tier with the benefit of actually being able to see greater usable performance by adding the 2nd card. The above and beyond difference noticeable will be in min FPS.


----------



## Casecutter (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks, W1zzard for calling as you see it.  Exorbitant price then not great memory chips or overclocked out of the box.
Any nice R9 290 (non-X) OC that are going for between $370-390 today would give the same basic performance in 4K.  Like the Sapphire Tri-X  OC R9 290 4GB GDDR5 that works down to $360 the last day or so.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you found how to unlock it to the full GK110 with 2880 SPs?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2014)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Have you found how to unlock it to the full GK110 with 2880 SPs?


not possible, not with any recent nvidia card


----------



## krimetal (Jun 27, 2014)

Wizz, is that a vapor chamber or it's just a simple metal heat spreader with the heatpipes running along? Can't really say from the picture.
Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2014)

Metal heatspreaders with heatpipes below


----------



## msamelis (Jun 27, 2014)

I was waiting for a 780ti version with extra VRam to update my current GPU but this ain't happening it seems.. Might as well grab a Ti or wait for the 8 series to be released. Thanks for the review, I was actually expecting this GPU to be much better but unfortunately it's not.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 27, 2014)

In the cons you list no backplate, but it has a backplate.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 28, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> In the cons you list no backplate, but it has a backplate.


Reviewer fail. Thanks  I remember I was looking at the PCB picture and thought "oh no backplate". But at the time didn't realize I should look at the card2 picture...


----------



## mroofie (Jun 28, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Reviewer fail. Thanks  I remember I was looking at the PCB picture and thought "oh no backplate". But at the time didn't realize I should look at the card2 picture...


 lol but you have the cards???? xD
please don't tell me you're doing reviews of imaginary cards xD
Just asking please don't ban me


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 28, 2014)

mroofie said:


> lol but you have the cards???? xD
> please don't tell me you're doing reviews of imaginary cards xD
> Just asking please don't ban me


Of course I only review cards that I have physically with me. While writing pro/cons I wasn't sure if it had a backplate, so I looked at the pictures in the review, and looked at the wrong picture.


----------



## sttubs (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd be pissed if I were a Titan owner. Hell of a premium for all the hype.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Jun 29, 2014)

sttubs said:


> I'd be pissed if I were a Titan owner. Hell of a premium for all the hype.



That's nvidia's property. I am already pissed with the potential unpleasant thought to be an owner of any of their cards. You see this shit, Titan is the most expensive but yet you don't even receive all of its shaders enabled. Who said that no one can have it all. This is the shit from a shitty company.

The only, kind-of-good thing about their existance is that they somehow modify AMD prices so we can happily buy cheaper Radeons.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jun 29, 2014)

You go girl, fight the power!


----------



## EEQPCyblerr (Jun 30, 2014)

Wait for giveaway, hope so


----------



## EEQPCyblerr (Jun 30, 2014)

Wait for giveaway, hope so


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Reviewer fail. Thanks  I remember I was looking at the PCB picture and thought "oh no backplate". But at the time didn't realize I should look at the card2 picture...



See, this is why you need to "hire" me as the review editor.


----------

